# My new 180 gallons aquascape



## Moonfroz (Aug 7, 2015)

What do you think?











Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Moonfroz (Aug 7, 2015)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## IiScaPeJuNkiEiI (Aug 7, 2013)

Looks awesome! Where did you get the wood pieces from? Gonna be scaping a 40B pretty soon. Always looking for good aqua scaping materials.


----------



## ROYWS3 (Feb 1, 2014)

Looks great!! Are you going to Journal the set-up?


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Nice!
I might suggest repainting/cleaning those overflows though.
Lighting looks a little too blue for my taste, but see how it looks once the greenery is in there.


----------



## Cornishrooster (Mar 3, 2016)

The only thing I would say is that the left piece looks to be aligned with the right structure, personally I'd move it forward a bit.


----------



## Moonfroz (Aug 7, 2015)

Cornishrooster said:


> The only thing I would say is that the left piece looks to be aligned with the right structure, personally I'd move it forward a bit.




Forward means closer to the front windows?


----------



## Moonfroz (Aug 7, 2015)

IiScaPeJuNkiEiI said:


> Looks awesome! Where did you get the wood pieces from? Gonna be scaping a 40B pretty soon. Always looking for good aqua scaping materials.




I bought it from Aquasense in Montreal, Quebec, Canada


----------



## Moonfroz (Aug 7, 2015)

WaterLife said:


> Nice!
> 
> I might suggest repainting/cleaning those overflows though.
> 
> Lighting looks a little too blue for my taste, but see how it looks once the greenery is in there.




No need to repaint, it's old coraline (salt water tank) that will disolve quickly. I will probably put a black background to hide a bit the black overflow bit not sure yet

Blue is coming from iphone white balance. No worry, the led are more white but not yellowish as warm white bulb


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Good deal

I had a feeling it was a previous saltwater tank (also why I was thinking the lights might be higher spectrum blue), so I suspected those were mineral deposits, or just paint chips. 
You can use something acidic, like vinegar or a stronger acid (bar keepers friend works great and is safer than stronger acids) to dissolve the calcium deposits quicker.

A clear (back wall of room) or lighter color background might give the tank a more natural feel, but those black overflows may throw that off. Get it looking how you want it first though and then you can decide on the background after it's all said and done.

Plans for fauna?
Going high tech? Not sure how much co2 the overflows would off gas.

Cheers


----------



## Moonfroz (Aug 7, 2015)

WaterLife said:


> Good deal
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, it will be high-tech CO2. I dont woory too much with the remaining calcium, I took off much of it, took me hours to do it!

Regarding my lamps, the blue leds are turned off but the spectrum is bit blue because most of the led are 12000k kelvin. I will make a try because I dont want to spend another 1000$ to convert my Orphek lamps unless I must do it. (I told my wife that I can re-use my equipment from my reef tank for my new planted tank)


----------



## Moonfroz (Aug 7, 2015)

Snd I know that CO2 will escape more because of my sump, but I didn't have a choice my tank has already 2 big overflow.


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Moonfroz (Aug 7, 2015)

ROYWS3 said:


> Looks great!! Are you going to Journal the set-up?




Yes, but only if people are interested of following it!


----------



## Moonfroz (Aug 7, 2015)

Please find below the setup under my tank 




















Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Moonfroz (Aug 7, 2015)

In my sump, I am planning to use old big lava rock for filtering? Does anyone have use it?


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Hahahaha, Got to persuade some how 

I will let the light experts comment on the plant growing potential of those lights. But with my minimal knowledge on those lighting, those throw out plenty of blue light (most used by plants, but they do like some green and red spectrum), so you should be able to grow most things, but the plant colors may not be at their highest potential, and the blue hue projected from the lights themselves may skew viewers perception of the colors.

Got the dimensions of the tank? (height mainly)

Acidic liquids would have made the mineral clean up much easier haha, next time.

As for lava rocks, smaller pieces would provide more surface area per volume. Lava rocks has tons of external craters, but those pores don't tunnel through the internal structure, so water contact is only limited to the external areas of the rock. You could crush up the large chunks of lava rock, but easier to just buy them already small sized. The large lava rocks are just wasting space (unusable center core, no water passes through)

Nylon pot scrubbers, like the packs you can find at the dollar store, are another good cheap option. They provide more surface area. Clog less and easier to clean I believe?
But if you aren't stocking much fish/bioload, and you are already going to have a ton of plants, there's not too much need for a lot of biological filter media. Still surface area wise, I would go with pot scrubbers over crushed up lava rocks.

Got any pics of your old saltwater tanks? Wouldn't mind seeing some.


----------



## tbonedeluxe (Mar 10, 2008)

Very nice setup.
Maybe a black background to enhance flora and future fauna.


----------



## Moonfroz (Aug 7, 2015)

WaterLife said:


> Hahahaha, Got to persuade some how
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My tank is 72in x 24in x 24in height.

Thanks for the advice with the lava rock. I was also considering bioball such 
http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/aqueon-proflex-biomedia-accessory-pack.html
Or 
http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/marinepure-ceramic-biomedia-1-1-2-spheres.html

Find a video on youtube before the last crash of my tank:
http://youtu.be/jTpIf_BfPlE
http://youtu.be/jTpIf_BfPlE

But I was tired to spend so much money on corals!!!


----------



## rebelbuck1993 (Sep 3, 2014)

Best bio media on the market from another planted tank owner coming from saltwater tanks is this. https://greatwaveeng.com/shop/media/biohome-ultimate-media/#reviews
I have replaced all the bio balls in my eheim canisters with it and it works amazing, need to order more for my new 2217 for my eheim 460l in signature soon as well.


----------



## Moonfroz (Aug 7, 2015)

Side view from left to right









Side view from right to left









Top view from left to right



























Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## rebelbuck1993 (Sep 3, 2014)

Moonfroz said:


> Side view from left to right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good to me, i would moss and anubias the wood put a huge sword in the middle of the two and do a nice 2-3" carpeting plant in the front.


----------



## IiScaPeJuNkiEiI (Aug 7, 2013)

Moonfroz said:


> I bought it from Aquasense in Montreal, Quebec, Canada


Thanks.


----------



## Moonfroz (Aug 7, 2015)

Is this forum actif or almost dead?


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## _alex_ (Apr 22, 2016)

It seems to go up and down but I'm fairly new here. 

Your tank looks to be coming along great! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moleen (Dec 23, 2011)

Very jealous! In my own humble opinion.....the wood/rock scapes look too similar and too "even"....you need at least one of them to jump out and become a focal point? Can't wait to see it all come together......what are you thinking for fish?..(or should I say "fauna") LOL!


----------



## Moonfroz (Aug 7, 2015)

I did try a new aquascape tonight










From Tapatalk


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

I think there's a more defined focal point now. But, I was thinking you could do the Island style aquascapes and have both driftwood areas as like central mounds of plants, and then have the surrounding areas pretty bare.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sushant (Mar 3, 2007)

This looks much better now ,though the light do looks more on the blue side but I'm sure that this can support good plant growth. Looking forward to see do this tank planted and filled.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonfroz (Aug 7, 2015)

My biggest challenge right now is to fix wood in place because they are floating


From Tapatalk


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

Moonfroz said:


> My biggest challenge right now is to fix wood in place because they are floating
> 
> 
> From Tapatalk


Yea basically two choices without soaking them for weeks. Screw stainless mesh to the base. then cover the mesh with your stones/soil. Or the old rock on top of the wood. I recommend using rubberbands to keep the rocks in place. As the wood can shift a rock can fall off and ding the glass. Which really really sucks.

Oh yea....and....Sweet tank! It flows really well. You probably already did this but if you haven't, smooth and grade the substrate so its flat along the front glass and ramps up more to the back. It will give it that polished look.


----------



## Moonfroz (Aug 7, 2015)

Final resultat after fixing wood to slate 

Ready to plant and add water


















































]



From Tapatalk


----------



## Moonfroz (Aug 7, 2015)

Which foreground plant should i use?


From Tapatalk


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Eleocharis 'Belem' maybe? I think one of the hairgrass species would look nice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonfroz (Aug 7, 2015)

Opare said:


> Eleocharis 'Belem' maybe? I think one of the hairgrass species would look nice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Ordered eleocaris mini


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Nice, the tank should turn out great! You gonna dry start or nah?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonfroz (Aug 7, 2015)

Opare said:


> Nice, the tank should turn out great! You gonna dry start or nah?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




No, I won't.

Right now, my overflow are really too noisy.


----------



## boothie (Dec 20, 2015)

The angles of the branches reminds me of the Michelangelo's 'Creation of Adam' (the hands). I'm not really sure why... maybe the angles? 

I really, really like the set up! Very nice!

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/3/30/'Adam's_Creation_Sistine_Chapel_ceiling'_by_Michelangelo_JBU33cut.jpg/600px-'Adam's_Creation_Sistine_Chapel_ceiling'_by_Michelangelo_JBU33cut.jpg


----------



## Moonfroz (Aug 7, 2015)

boothie said:


> The angles of the branches reminds me of the Michelangelo's 'Creation of Adam' (the hands). I'm not really sure why... maybe the angles?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol
I alwayd knew that I was an artist


----------



## Colin Wrexham (Mar 24, 2017)

Looks really good. Very good choice on wood btw. Have a look at Oliver knott (german)for tips on plants. He does some great scapes similar to yours. Has a great website with tons of ideas and tutorials. He's really helpful in person and i am sure you can email him for tips too.

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

the scape looks good I'm curious what plants youre gonna add.


----------

